# csst and lightning



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

Wasn't there a thread on here awhile back regarding csst and lightning? I can't find it on the search mode.


----------



## paultheplumber1 (May 1, 2014)

About 15 topics down from this one. That's on my phone though.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

It's blows up, what more do ya need to know....lol


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

I'm done with it


----------



## Cajunhiker (Dec 14, 2009)

GREENPLUM said:


> It's blows up, what more do ya need to know....lol


^^^*lol^^^^

In other words, just because it is made doesn't mean you should use it.


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

Thanks for finding that pic. My tool buddy is a volunteer fireman. Last week they had a house fire caused by lightning and found some csst with a hole in it. Wanted to show him that pic.


----------



## mhcohen (Jan 25, 2016)

*Lightning and CSST*

If you want some additional pictures of what lightning can do to CSST, just see the pictures I've attached below and check out our task force page on CSST and Lightning at cozen.com.


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

mhcohen said:


> If you want some additional pictures of what lightning can do to CSST, just see the pictures I've attached below and check out our task force page on CSST and Lightning at cozen.com.
> 
> <snip>
> 
> ...


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

PLUMBER_BILL said:


> mhcohen said:
> 
> 
> > If you want some additional pictures of what lightning can do to CSST, just see the pictures I've attached below and check out our task force page on CSST and Lightning at cozen.com.
> ...


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

Gastite and FlashShield is not being sold by some plumbing distributors in Dallas Texas due to it still conducting lighting strikes.


----------



## Plumber patt (Jan 26, 2011)

Is it getting stuck directly outside? or is something else getting struck and then the pipe is touching it? I dont think I've seen CSST ran outside, only in basements.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Bad stuff, I'm done with it


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Plumber patt said:


> Is it getting stuck directly outside? or is something else getting struck and then the pipe is touching it? I dont think I've seen CSST ran outside, only in basements.


I've seen it ran outside


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Debo22 said:


> I've seen it ran outside


What a nightmare


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

Plumber patt said:


> Is it getting stuck directly outside? or is something else getting struck and then the pipe is touching it? I dont think I've seen CSST ran outside, only in basements.


 No basements here. I see it in attics and runs to the appliacnes.

It a great conductor of lighting in my opinion...


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

Are these systems properly bonded when the csst blows out ?


----------



## CT18 (Sep 18, 2012)

I saw several backup generators with csst run to them outside.


----------



## Workhorseplmg (Apr 10, 2013)

CT18 said:


> I saw several backup generators with csst run to them outside.


That will void any warranty on them.


----------



## Ncplumber84 (Dec 30, 2014)

Will it still blow holes in it if the gas system is grounded?


----------



## BC73RS (Jan 25, 2014)

Workhorseplmg said:


> That will void any warranty on them.


I'll be running a propane line to a gen set tomorrow, no CSST on the material list for sure, weather it's grounded or not.:yes:

Of course it will be grounded it has to be.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Ncplumber84 said:


> Will it still blow holes in it if the gas system is grounded?


I don't care what it is bonded with, the risk is real. No matter what csst can withstand, it will NEVER be sch 40 steel.

As long as my family is nowhere near the building, csst is a perfectly safe product to use.


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

Ncplumber84 said:


> Will it still blow holes in it if the gas system is grounded?


Yes.

CSST is garbage

Grounding CSST suxs, the new blackwrapped stuff that is supposed to be lighting proof suxs also.

If you can stay away from CSST that is my suggestion.

One of the biggest POS plumbing material to come on the market in my career.....


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

Ncplumber84 said:


> Will it still blow holes in it if the gas system is grounded?


There is a difference between grounding and bonding. Csst requires bonding. Not grounding.


----------



## mhcohen (Jan 25, 2016)

*Titeflex's patent for new product*

I'm attaching a link to Titeflex's Patent on the new product which says everything you need to know about CSST and the problems with the old product...in particular, you should read the section styled "Background"

http://appft.uspto.gov/netacgi/nph-...44".PGNR.&OS=DN/20110041944&RS=DN/20110041944

http://patft.uspto.gov/netacgi/nph-...&OS=CSST+and+lightning&RS=(CSST+AND+lightning)

http://appft.uspto.gov/netacgi/nph-...39".PGNR.&OS=DN/20110042139&RS=DN/20110042139

http://patft.uspto.gov/netacgi/nph-...&OS=CSST+and+lightning&RS=(CSST+AND+lightning)

http://patft.uspto.gov/netacgi/nph-...&OS=CSST+and+lightning&RS=(CSST+AND+lightning)


----------

